# Aftermarket Bluetooth module for 2004 with Assist



## popx3 (Nov 18, 2004)

Here is some info for those of you willing to add an aftermarket BT module on your 2004 BMW with the Assist. I have done this to my 2004 X3 and I am very happy with the price/performance I got, but for each on his own. After removing the TCU from the trunk the 56 pin connector needs some jumpers and components to be added to enable the radio mute and bring some signals (microphone, speakers, muting, and ignition) to the eject box connector, you will use them later with the BT module of your choice. The mods are in the attached PDF file. The transistor (any NPN type) is not really required but will stop any noise from the phone when not in a call (unlikely) to mix with the Radio/CD audio signal. The in-car microphone impedance didn't matched, so I swapped this with that came with the BT module and keep it in the same place, like the original. I used a CK3000 Parrot Evolution BT module (no need for display since no phonebook transfer for most of the phones I like), with the Nokia 6230. Also installed a Nokia MBC-15S-AC (Mobile Holder with Antenna Coupler) to get the bumper antenna connection when week signal, and charging for longer travel. Also the phone will display, the incoming call info, easy to see when plugged into the phone holder. The voice recognition dialer uses the mobile phone automatically and is working great. The answer/end calls and language selection knob can be mounted at your convenience place, see mine for reference on the attached picture.

Prices and links:

Phone holder $60 from http://www.nokiausa.com/nokia_accessories/6230/1,2224,40,00.html

BT module $121 from http://www.expansys-usa.com/other.asp?cat=CARKI

The transistor, resistors, wires and some pins connector, from Radio Shack or Fry's for less then $10.

Hope this will help you to save some $$$, and the most, let you use the BT module of your choice, from the simple to the most sophisticated ones for professional applications, etc&#8230;

POPX3


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

popx3 said:


> Here is some info for those of you willing to add an aftermarket BT module on your 2004 BMW with the Assist. I have done this to my 2004 X3 and I am very happy with the price/performance I got, but for each on his own. After removing the TCU from the trunk the 56 pin connector needs some jumpers and components to be added to enable the radio mute and bring some signals (microphone, speakers, muting, and ignition) to the eject box connector, you will use them later with the BT module of your choice. The mods are in the attached PDF file. The transistor (any NPN type) is not really required but will stop any noise from the phone when not in a call (unlikely) to mix with the Radio/CD audio signal. The in-car microphone impedance didn't matched, so I swapped this with that came with the BT module and keep it in the same place, like the original. I used a CK3000 Parrot Evolution BT module (no need for display since no phonebook transfer for most of the phones I like), with the Nokia 6230. Also installed a Nokia MBC-15S-AC (Mobile Holder with Antenna Coupler) to get the bumper antenna connection when week signal, and charging for longer travel. Also the phone will display, the incoming call info, easy to see when plugged into the phone holder. The voice recognition dialer uses the mobile phone automatically and is working great. *The answer/end calls and language selection knob can be mounted at your convenience place, see mine for reference on the attached picture.*
> 
> Prices and links:
> 
> ...


Great job!! :thumbup:

Have you check the possibility of using the steering wheel phone button signaling (thru the 56 -54 in the E46- pin connector) to trigger that knob? That would be frosting in this mod...


----------



## popx3 (Nov 18, 2004)

I haven’t look yet to use the steering wheel phone buttons from the following reasons:
1. No straight connection with the TCU, and I think the car computer connects to those and send the info to the TCU via the IBus. The interface with those buttons may not be the same for all aftermarket Bluetooth.
2. I may have warranty issue, all other mods can be undone in 5 minutes by unplug the jumper connector from the 54 pin connector and the cable from the ejectbox.
3. The push buttons and knob came with the BT have more functionality (volume, language, word spotting settings, keywords recording) than just answer or hang up, so you still need this (hidden or not) just in case that the module got reset to the default settings and you want to put back yours.
4. After recording my own key words I am using the voice command to make a call, answer or hang up, without touching any of the buttons.
Anyway I will have a look on the usage of the steering wheel phone buttons, and see what it can be done. I will post back if there is any easy solution to do that.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

popx3 said:


> I haven't look yet to use the steering wheel phone buttons from the following reasons:
> 1. No straight connection with the TCU, and I think the car computer connects to those and send the info to the TCU via the IBus. The interface with those buttons may not be the same for all aftermarket Bluetooth.
> 2. I may have warranty issue, all other mods can be undone in 5 minutes by unplug the jumper connector from the 54 pin connector and the cable from the ejectbox.
> 3. The push buttons and knob came with the BT have more functionality (volume, language, word spotting settings, keywords recording) than just answer or hang up, so you still need this (hidden or not) just in case that the module got reset to the default settings and you want to put back yours.
> ...


Excellent! :thumbup:


----------

